#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  南美火蟻到台灣了

## 狼王白牙

原轉載網址已消失

「黑道昆蟲」火蟻入侵 誰敢赤腳下田 


蟻丘遭破壞後，長著翅膀的蟻后會指揮火蟻如噴泉般湧出，攻擊破壞蟻丘的目標。 
記者侯世駿／攝影 


桃園龜山鄉菜農莊秋元說，他的菜園到處都是火蟻蟻丘， 
因為被咬太多次了，現在再被咬，只要擠壓火蟻螫咬部位，就不會有化膿的後遺症。 
記者侯世駿／攝影 


【本報記者卓亞雄】 

「要看外來種？來我這裡，你找對人了。我這裡是外來種聯合國啦！」 
桃園八德市國道二號高架路下方的種苗業者謝明進指著苗圃無奈的說： 
「桂花樹下面，是火蟻的蟻丘；前面水塘、小溪都有美國螯蝦； 
啃光光的琉球蘇鐵上，有白輪盾介殼蟲、小灰蝶。 
加入WTO之後，我這裡一下子什麼都來了。」 

有火蟻！這種「黑道大哥」級的昆蟲果然已確認登堂入室進駐台灣。 


牠四處蔓延 成功定居紐澳台 

　　紅火蟻原產南美洲，一九三○年代入侵美國， 
以美國科學的發達，七十多年來也找不到好的防治辦法。 
前兩三年，火蟻向亞太逼近，登陸對外來種管制極嚴的紐西蘭、澳洲； 
如今，火蟻也登陸台灣，從謝明進農園的情況看來，火蟻也已成功取得定居權。 

　　台大朱耀沂教授的「黑道昆蟲記」一書中， 
火蟻高居六種「大哥級」黑道昆蟲之列，可見牠的狠勁。 
知名探險作家徐仁修曾在南美洲熱帶雨林誤入火蟻家園，慘遭圍剿， 
一行人得互相蒐集尿液塗抹傷口。 
探險隊成員蛙人出身的段世同形容，「蛙人不怕死，就怕火蟻。」 


牠碰到你臉 眼腫得像「河馬」 
　　漂洋過海的火蟻，也立刻讓台灣人見識了威力。 
桃園龜山農會農事小組長卓進財臉上還有火蟻留給他的「血仇」。 
卓進財說，那天他拿起一塊磚頭，上面有三隻螞蟻，他隨手一拍，拍掉了兩隻， 
另一隻彈到他眼瞼上，不多久，眼睛腫到像「河馬」，鼻腔內出血， 
趕緊送林口長庚掛急診。 


牠咬你一口 半條腿又腫又黑 

　　卓進財總共住了五天才出院，當時他還不知道這可怕的東西就是火蟻。 
龜山還有另一位老農莊秋元，一歲的孫子被火蟻咬了一口，半條腿腫到黑掉， 
吊了好幾天點滴。 


牠無聲無息 攻陷桃園和嘉義 

　　朱耀沂去年出「黑道昆蟲記」時，火蟻尚未登台， 
所以文章標題寫著「伺機登陸台灣的火蟻」。 
但一年不到，火蟻已在桃園、嘉義打下地盤，當地農民談起火蟻，氣得牙癢癢的。 

　　謝明進初起被螞蟻咬還不太在意， 
等到在美國留學、有同學被火蟻咬過的的女兒告訴他要小心，謝明進才想去問問。 
果不其然，桃園農改場施錫彬、台大昆蟲博士林宗岐都確認， 
「糟糕，紅火蟻真的入侵台灣了。」林宗岐手上就留著火蟻咬過的疤痕， 
他說火蟻之所以被稱為火蟻，一說它有夠兇惡，暴躁得像團火； 
比較被同意的另一說，是被火蟻螫咬過的傷口，像被火燒到一樣灼熱。 

　　謝明進撩起褲腳，小腿上好多顆火蟻咬過一顆顆黑褐色隆起的疤， 
他說，被咬後又癢又痛，很快就冒水泡、化膿，接著潰爛， 
往往要折騰一兩個禮拜才會好。 
「八德作種苗的人經常聚會，我告訴他們被螞蟻咬得哇哇叫， 
他們不相信，隔一個月再碰頭，他們都被咬了。」謝明進說。 

　　不止桃園、台北縣，嘉義水上鄉也傳出被「瘋螞蟻」咬。 
做農的人，從小和泥土在一起，被螞蟻咬是再常見不過的， 
咬了就咬了，連藥都不會去擦；那像現在被咬，不但痛得要死，還得送急診。 
署立桃園醫院、林口長庚、北縣板橋醫院都收治過被「瘋螞蟻」咬的病人。 


牠前科可觀 一年螫死百餘人 

　　火蟻咬人的事曾在報上見過一兩次，當時形容成「殺人蟻」或許嫌誇張。 
但美國一九八四年一年有一百多人死於火蟻攻擊， 
去年佛羅里達州還有火蟻咬死人都是事實。 
對外來種管制最嚴的澳洲二○○一年發現火蟻，至今雖沒有咬死人的事件傳出， 
但當地原生種螞蟻、蜥蜴等無脊椎動物的消失卻很顯著。 

　　署桃皮膚科主任李仁豐、林明秀醫師提醒農民， 
火蟻咬了不止冒水泡、化膿，有時甚至嚴重到休克。 
縣立板橋醫院王祐南醫師醫治過一位任職大溪國中的體育老師， 
這位老師被咬的小腿紅腫潰爛不說，毒液還往上竄， 
甚至鼠蹊部腫得像染上性病「青芒果」。 


牠改變了你 不能再赤足耕作 

　　被螞蟻咬到進醫院，對農友雖然是很討厭的事； 
但更令他們火大的是，幾十年來打赤腳耕作的習慣都必須更改。 
過去赤足踩在土地上，是做農的人最快活的事； 
如今大家都被咬怕了，沒穿長筒雨靴、長褲就不敢下田。 
過去赤腳耕作不僅涼快，而且觸感反應都較敏銳； 
如今穿長褲、雨鞋下田，簡直是神經病嘛！ 
但是萬一踩到火蟻蟻丘，像噴泉一樣湧出的火蟻亂螫亂咬， 
咬一口就受不了，誰還敢光腳下田？ 

　　水田種稻得穿長筒雨靴，旱田種菜除了也得穿雨鞋； 
但更氣的是，火蟻還會「偷搬」各種植物種子。 
原來火蟻是雜食性，除了無脊椎動物的屍體搬回蟻丘當糧食， 
旱田農夫撒下去的蔬菜種子，火蟻也搬回去當食物。 
於是，辛勞一天播種的農夫，隔幾天去菜田準備看小白菜、四季豆發芽， 
往往連個影子都找不著。更糟的是，想不出防範對策。 

　　不僅農民耕作習慣因而改變，許多農閒的田間遊戲如焢地瓜、炕土雞、紮稻草人，現 
在沒有人敢玩。龜山農會推廣部主任彭武坤前不久帶婦女成長班辦活動， 
稻田裡烤地瓜好多人被火蟻咬，他也挨了一刺，地瓜再香，下回也不敢了。 


牠還挑地方 蟻丘築在高球場 

　　火蟻喜歡明亮、開放空間，通常這樣的場地除了農地， 
還會是運動場、高爾夫球場等。火蟻登陸消息傳出後， 
桃園、新竹一帶的高爾夫球場業者都已緊急戒備， 
一旦球友踩到蟻坵，像火山爆發般噴出的火蟻，對準破壞牠蟻丘的人先螫後刺， 
誰還敢來打球？ 

　　火蟻登陸台灣才一年多，在最前線領教過牠們威力的桃園、嘉義農民， 
整個生活全被攪亂。以火蟻耐寒、耐旱，超高的繁殖能力，加上又沒有天敵， 
可能要不了幾年就會攻陷全台，那才是全民的噩夢。 


【2004/04/18 聯合報】 ＠ http://udn.com

----------


## ocarina2112

怎麼覺得看到了獵人的現實版...XD

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

這是自然啊... 
所有生物都是互相循環的... 
只因人為破壞污染 造成生物生態改變 
會後的輸家還是 人 啊..

----------


## 狼王白牙

這是 BioHazard的螞蟻版吧

一種全球化的後遺症

----------

